# 120gal Possible Sw Setup?



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

So this is what it is, an empty 120gal (110cm x 70cm x 60cm) and I've been staring at it thinking what the hell I want to do with it. Been thinking about going the SW route but my knowledge of SW aquarium fish is low (noob status). Also equipment wise, once again I know absolutely nothing except the basics.

What would I need to have a successful reef in the 120?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

When you say reef that is fairly open... SPS are more demanding than LPS and softies, and less tolerant to fluctuations in temperature, PH, salinity, calcium etc. I would advise you spend as much time as you can reading about saltwater, and learn to not link saltwater with freshwater! The rule of filtration in freshwater is to TRAP and let bacteria break it down, in saltwater you EXPORT waste (Skimmer is primary, refuge and live rock) and you dont want any waste in the water column for long.

5000$ is easy to spent getting a tank that size ready to stock, let alone the cost of corals and fish.

(based on previous experience and research, and over-rated for whatever you could throw at it)

Skimmer: dont skimp, spend the 375$ for a good one rated for larger than your tank
Sump 90 gal?
RO/DI unit 200$ 
Dry base Rock (200lbs or more? marcorocks.com)
Salt, Buy in bulk, always have extra for emergencies!
Pumps (something that has LOW power use, and approx 1500gph flow after head loss?)
Powerheads (Vortech MP40w?)
Lighting, easy to spend 700-2000$ there.
Chiller if you are using metal halide or T5 in a warm room.

And that doesnt get into calcium dosing, reactors (carbon, phosban etc), UV, controller, or other extras like that.

My advice would be: read as much as you can to get the basics, get a good sump and plumbing plan (can help with that no problem), get the tank running with a good salt mix and RO/DI 0ppm water (extremely important!!!), get your base rock and seed it with a few small pieces of rock from another system, get a good skimmer, and let it tumble for a few weeks to break in before adding clean up crew and some starter fish. Once you get the basics and learn the routine testing, you can worry about the lighting and other things a reef tank demands... it also gives you a chance to save money, and READ more. The more you know, the more costly mistakes you can avoid down the road.

Dont hesitate to ask any questions!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just keep the setup you have as is for a bit. Mayby keep some soft corals or something then get some experience with that. If you can keep a nano stable you shouldn't have much problems on a 120g.

But like said you need:

-200lbs or lr or dry rock (1.5-3$ per lbs when buying large amounts- if you buy less the price is usually more per lbs)
-200lbs argronite sand (1$ per lbs)
-skimmer (ideally in sump)-expect at least 300$
-water movement (usually means multiple powerheads throughout the tank)
-sump if going this route (best route to do) plus plumbing, overflows...
-sump return pump
-lighting (very variable in price) something like a 6 bulb t5 would be good for some corals, a couple MH pendants with some t5 supplementry actinics... I'd put aside at least 1k if you want to get coral and have some options. Like aegir said a chiller if your tank gets too hot. These are very expensive so most will use a few fans to ventilate the lights but if it is too hot you need a chiller.
-heaters

-ro unit. For small tanks you can buy water but for large tanks it is impractical. You will probably spend at least 150$. You are also better off getting a rodi for purer water if you can.

-salt buy buckets at a time (costs about 40$ per bucket which does around 160g). You will also want a refractometer.

Livestock:

-Fish in sw are always farily expenive as you probably don't see anything under 5$ like 2 for 1$ fw fish
-You would need a clean up crew which is more money
-coral $$$$$$$$$$$ Most people will add this over years to build a reef but be aware some people have 10k plus of coral in larger reefs. A softies reef could be $500 for a decent start in coral then just let it grow out good. Look for local hobbiests and clubs as you may be able to get cheap frags from them.

Then there is all the nice things that you may want eventually:
-ATO
-calcuim/kalk reactors
-wavemakers (including mp10)

It does add up even for softies reefs. If you are serious I would plan for a 120g with a large sump and skimmer and just add things abit at a time. If you plan a space for everything in your finial design it will work fine and the cost will be spread over a longer time as big costs like powerful lighting you don't need right away. I would just put a cheap striplight if you have one spare on the tank and eventually get lighting. You shouldn't be adding coralright away either so waiting half a year before getting high powered lighting is fine


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Cheers for all the info









That's what I thought cluster, even looking at the 120 and researching into all the reactors and stuff I feel somewhere down the line I'll make a mistake and the whole set up will go belly up. My nano is going well right now, only had one scare where my false clown had its fins clamped, did a wc and it stopped, this was the day after it was added to the tank. With the nano, I'm thinking of adding a sump to it, is this possible with the setup already being somewhat established?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With an established setup you could add an overflow box. If you wanted to drill you would have to remove all the livestock and empty the tank. My sw tank has an overflow box and a hob sump return and it works great.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Great I'll probably be doing that soon then once I find an overflow. I found the Tunze nano skimmer costs $280, but it looks huge to put directly in the tank. Would a tank the same size be good to make a sump?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Tunze nano 9002 is pretty small compared to other types. About 2"x4". Here a tunze 9002 costs about $150. Are you sure the tunze nano is 280$ as I think tunze are made in europe so shipping shouldn't be that bad for you. Most skimmers are for in sump or hob not in tank (though some use 9002's in AIO reefs)

What was your DT size?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Yep, TUNZE, it was this one with the added filter. It's from the official Tunze retailer here (only people who are allowed to sell them) and they didn't have the skimmer alone only the combo and everything in there is overpriced. They appear to be closing down too, here they flood the fish keeping market with Chinese products (most fish come from Asia so they bring the equipment with the shipments) so it costs more European and American brand products , so for them to compete they just overcharge to try to break even (but it doesn't seem to be working for a lot of them







).

DT is 16gal (60cm x 30cm x 38cm)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With a display tank of 16g I would go for at least a 10g sump as anything less won't give you much options. You could go abit bigger and do a refugium too but a 10g should gove you some space for a heater, return shimmerchamber and a small refuge if you want one.

Yep that is the same skimmer that sells here for 150$ though it doesnt have the combo-dont need the combo anyways. Id suggest trying some american vendors to see if they ship world wide as they sell it for 146$ so unless the shipping is 100$ plus you save money having it shipped from elsewhere. It may be even cheaper if you find a vendor in europe that will ship it to you.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Cheers for the advice.


I'd get the AquaticLife Mini Skimmer 115. I have it in my biocube. It's only $52.00 and works like a charm.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

If you want to go for a Hob skimmer,

Check out the Deltec 300.
Octopus has a decent one also(from what i hear)

As you go deeper in your adventures You SHOULD drill the tank. 
It will open up alot more options for you.


----------

